# Unofficial Skyrim Patch



## dennis-2810 (16. April 2012)

Hi 
Ich wollte mal eine Empfehlung für diesen Mod aussprechen:

[size=+2]Unofficial Skyrim Patch (Nexus)[/size]
[size=+2]Unofficial Skyrim Patch (Steam Workshop)[/size]

Es gibt ihn zwar schon seit dem Release von Skyrim, aber anscheinend hat er noch nicht viel Aufmerksamkeit bekommen.
Wer sich den Changelog ansieht wird merken, dass die Liste der Fixes sehr umfangreich ist.

Aus eigener Erfahrung würde ich ihn jedoch nicht verwenden, wenn man bereits mit vielen Mods spielt, da kaum Kompatibilität gegeben ist.
Andererseits ist der Patch ideal für Leute, welche gerade erst mit Skyrim begonnen haben und das Spiel fehlerfrei genießen wollen.

LG


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2012)

Was sind denn die wichigsten Dinge, dass der grad für "Einsteiger" zu empfehlen ist?


----------



## LostHero (16. April 2012)

Wenn ihr die deutsche Version von Skyrim zockt verwendet lieber den auch hier verlinkten "Directors Cut" für Skyrim.
Der Unofficial Patch ist dort (übersetzt) integriert. Verwendet ihr den Unoffical Patch statt dessen mit der deutschen Version habt ihr ne menge Text im Spiel in einem Englisch / Deutsch mischmasch.

@Herbboy

schon allein die ettlichen hundert questbugfixes sind gold wert. dazu kommt noch ne menge sonstiges zeug wie "Map bugs" (fehlende Wände im Rifton Gefängnis z.b.) oder halb im boden versunkene objekte, etc.

Und was andere mods angeht:
so lang der Unofficial Patch (oder der Directors Cut) vor allen anderen Mods in der Load-Order steht dürfte es KEINE gravierenden Probleme geben.


----------



## dennis-2810 (17. April 2012)

Danke LostHero für den Hinweis wegen der deutschen Version. Spiele Skyrim auf Englisch und habe daher nicht daran gedacht 

Und nicht einmal wenn der Patch als letztes in der Load Order steht, funktioniert er bei mir. Liegt wohl daran das ich aktuell 120 Mods benutze...

@Herbboy: Er ist natürlich auch für andere Spieler empfehlenswert.. Einsteiger haben lediglich mehr/länger was davon.


----------



## Vordack (17. April 2012)

Wie kann ich das Teil den im Steam Worksop runterladen buw. wo finde ich es hier Steam Workshop :: The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim ?

Danke.


----------



## dennis-2810 (17. April 2012)

Einfach bei Steam einloggen und dann dem Link im ersten Post folgen. Dann halt abonnieren.


----------



## PlanB29 (18. April 2012)

Hier gibt es die deutsche Version.


----------

